# Why does my stomach hurt when I pee?



## armywifeTTC1

Sometimes when I go pee (especially when I hold it, like when I'm asleep and wake up to go) I get a pain in my upper abdominal when I release. Sometimes when I am finished I do have a little ache for a bit, but it's up my abdomen, not in my pelvis, so it doesn't feel like the bladder or a UTI.
It's also just once in a while, not all the time.

I was just wondering if anyone else had this happening?:shrug:


----------



## Lashes85

I had/still have what you describe since last Friday. Mine was a nasty uti. I've been on antibiotics for the last week, don't think they have worked thou. So I'm going to have to go back on tues. 

I've had uti's in my other pregnancies and this one didn't feel like ones I've had before, so I was shocked when the doctor showed me the test stick and all the colours were off the scale. So uti's can come in all shapes and sizes. Definitely get checked out at the docs, just to be on the safe side :) x


----------



## armywifeTTC1

I hope not, I really think it's just from holding the need to go too long, & the muscles are contracting, but I will bring it up to my Dr. at my appt on Wednesday.


----------



## prmami25c

armywifeTTC1 said:


> I hope not, I really think it's just from holding the need to go too long, & the muscles are contracting, but I will bring it up to my Dr. at my appt on Wednesday.

I get this also when I go to the bathroom, but on my left side a little farther up. I think sometimes its from holding it too long.. and sometimes it feels like a cramp. If you find out from your Dr. if thats normal be sure to let us know! =] good luck!


----------



## DueSeptember

armywifeTTC1 said:


> Sometimes when I go pee (especially when I hold it, like when I'm asleep and wake up to go) I get a pain in my upper abdominal when I release. Sometimes when I am finished I do have a little ache for a bit, but it's up my abdomen, not in my pelvis, so it doesn't feel like the bladder or a UTI.
> It's also just once in a while, not all the time.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else had this happening?:shrug:

I only feel like that when I drink soda....but once I drink water it goes away so no more soda for me until after baby :)


----------



## armywifeTTC1

Ok, thank you guys! And I will let you know what the Dr. says! :)


----------



## stouffer

I get a weird heavy feeling in my tummy when I pee. I think it might be everything moving down a bit. I wouldn't describe it as a pain though so not sure if it's the same thing.


----------



## DueSeptember

It's not really pain but it's uncomfortable...


----------



## AngelBunny

I get this sometimes especially when emptying a full bladder I think its something to do with ligaments or cramp or something xx


----------



## DueSeptember

AngelBunny said:


> I get this sometimes especially when emptying a full bladder I think its something to do with ligaments or cramp or something xx

Yeah we have to stop holding it hahahaha


----------



## wannabenewmum

i have exactly the same thing mine hurts when releasing the urine i have been checked for uti but not got one so i have no idea


----------



## Newt

its always worth ruleing out a UTI with the midwife hun


----------



## armywifeTTC1

Back from my appt, & everything looks good!
The Dr said aching up the abdomen after holding a full bladder is normal!

The uterus is pressed up against the bladder so it can cause that type of pain.
Just FYI!!


----------



## lsh2010

Thanks for sharing what your doctor said as I get exactly the same thing!! Especially if I get up to pee in the night and have been holding it for ages, my belly hurts for a while after!


----------



## newmama

thanks for posting this - i have been having the same weird issue off & on.


----------



## lil_tkd1

thanks for sharing what the dr said! i think this is what i have but just had a urine test to make sure. Waiting on the results


----------



## 20102001

Yeah sometimes!
Espcially when I get up in the morning or am really full, think it's just stuff moving back to 'normal' ... ?

:flower:


----------

